# bluefish by the thousands but seemed like millons



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

there must have been an unusual amount bait in the water this morning cuz there were blues by the thousands....... thousands no lie. let me put it in this perspective!!!! if you cast a spoon a hundred times.... you would be reeling blues, a hundred times. i stopped somewhere in the 20's and just left after that. got bored catching too many of them. when their that thick they dominate everything in the water. 

here is just one pic of many i caught.


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

just uploaded this today. its josh with a bull shark back a few weeks ago.


----------

